# Field Judging Goats



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Me and a buddy are going on our first antelope hunt this fall. We went out scouting and are having a hell of a time figuring out what a good buck is.

I have heard that the ears are about 6.5" or so and that that is about the best way to jude them for height. If that is the case their are alot of 14-15 inch bucks this year and bigger. The thing i am not sure about is how to judge mass? Prong length? Any expert advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
Lee


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im going with Slimo. :wink:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I have heard and read that the ears of a goat are 7-8 inches. Judging mass can be found by looking at the width of the eye. If the horns are about 1. 5 to 2 times as wide as the eye. That is a good goat. Also look for a antelope that has prongs above the ears, as they than carry the mass aways up. This website will also help http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/hunt ... -3,00.html


----------

